# S3 rebate/trade up program from Samsung



## dest (Oct 14, 2011)

Well they are calling it a rebate but it's more of a "device upgrade"

Not sure if this has been mentioned anywhere else, I didn't notice it but my co-worker point it out to me today:

http://m.samsung.com/us/article/galaxy-s-iii-designed-to-make-life-easier

Samsung is offering a "trade up" program right now for your old phone. Enter your old device info, condition, model etc, the ESN of your new S3 and they give you a price for the old device..

Send it in to them and they'll send you a check.

I priced out my X and it's worth $20 and my wife's pro is worth $25. Not a lot but $25 cash is better then having an old device sitting around


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

dest said:


> Well they are calling it a rebate but it's more of a "device upgrade"
> 
> Not sure if this has been mentioned anywhere else, I didn't notice it but my co-worker point it out to me today:
> 
> ...


Old Device?
The X is an heirloom, to be passed generation to generation, though I have the SGS3, I still use my beloved X for many things, ie a remote, linux terminal, HDMI, etc.


----------



## dest (Oct 14, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> Old Device?
> The X is an heirloom, to be passed generation to generation, though I have the SGS3, I still use my beloved X for many things, ie a remote, linux terminal, HDMI, etc.


I agree... I plan on sending in my wife's Pro and one of my X's probably... i have two and would never get rid of the second


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Or use ebay

The Galaxy


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

Program is CRAP......

The offered me less than HALF of what I can get for my original Galaxy S phones, on/via ebay.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Off-topic, but since we're talking nostalgia -

I was extremely sad when I got a call from my sister saying she broke her D3 and needed my DX. Every time I see her with the phone I cringe. I loved that phone. Despite the locked bootloader, I have to say the DX is probably one of the most solid smartphones ever made. Pretty much impossible to brick, extremely long lifespan, and incredibly durable for basically just being a big industrial slab. I really wanted to keep it as a WIFI tab, but at the same time I'm not complaining about using the $100 I got from her from the phone and using it to subsidize 1/2 of a Nexus 7. I'm not as attached to the N7 yet, but I'm sure it'll get there, especially as the development is burgeoning.

'Course its only been a month since I passed it off and got the N7. I can wait a lil' longer to get attached


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

not a great deal IMO.. sold my droid Charge on craigslist for $200 cash.....Samsung offers $50 for it


----------

